# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Fabio Massimo Di Nitto Interviewed

## TheFridge

<p>Here’s a <a href="http://www.ossblog.it/post/338/interview-with-the-team-leader-of-the-ubuntu-server-project">great interview with Fabio Massimo Di Nitto</a>, leader of the Ubuntu Server team. When Fabio’s not cooking up a hearty spaghetti bolognese - with sauce in the shape of the Ubuntu logo! - he’s ploughing fixes and love into Ubuntu, and making it rock for server administrators world-wide. (Please note that the interview was conducted in Italian and translated to English.)</p>
<blockquote><p>After the first release of the Ubuntu Server CD with breezy, we had a strong demand for extending the scope of the project and we decided to concentrate on the quality of the server-specific packages and on adding features that we think can be more useful for an administrator.</p></blockquote>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

